# ok so I have a question



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I have never spawned and I recently got a baby betta from Petco 11/21/12 I am buying frozen brime shrimp tomorow for it. He/She still has horizontal stripes and is silver like color. I feed it three to four times a day, it has a heater and is in a creater keeper. How long does it take for it to show some colors? I do change it's water every day because of the growth stunning hormones and to keep him/her in a clean water space. Pics soon.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is he with his big house for now till he grows some more. I feed it Betta Pellets they are really small,and hickari pellets. also small. Since I got him he's gotten bigger and is more active.curious about his surroundings.


----------

